# Internet Speed Test



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Well I finally upgraded my Internet speed. I know its crazy but I'm wondering what everyone else is running. Just click on the graphic...then when done click share and hit the forum tab and copy and paste here. Here's mine.



*Click here to go directly to test*


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3709693901 


Boy compared to yours mine is really slow.:sad:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I can get 300 down and 300 up here too, but its a waste. I'll never use that much.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

While it is nice to know the speed, like most of these type of deals are trying to sell you their product. 100% free download until you want to fix anything then it cost.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

2 up 40 down...welcome to canada.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I think anything more than 30mb down is pointless. 30mb up and down would be more than enough for 99% of residential. Even I wouldn't use more than 50mb down with the stuff I do. 


You found anything that even runs better at them speeds?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Well even though my speed might be a little slow, I have unlimited internet. And burning through 102,293,336 KB or more a month for 62 a month, any other plan would kill me in cost I believe.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine is unlimited too. I have a movie server that I run on Plex. I gave family members roku boxes for Christmas so they can watch all the newest movies. I need the high upload speed for that. 30mb upload wasn't cutting it for 1080p or even 720p. Now I'm really close to streaming 1080p without a hiccup.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Mine is unlimited too. I have a movie server that I run on Plex. I gave family members roku boxes for Christmas so they can watch all the newest movies. I need the high upload speed for that. 30mb upload wasn't cutting it for 1080p or even 720p. Now I'm really close to streaming 1080p without a hiccup.


Thats weird. I use plex for the same thing. Just added another friend just today and i have no issue doing 1080p from my 7mb upstream. 

Whats crazy is i notice no difference between 8Mbps on plex compared to unlimited. But i do notice a massive difference when i stream the files raw to the boxee box without using plex.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Mine is unlimited too. I have a movie server that I run on Plex. I gave family members roku boxes for Christmas so they can watch all the newest movies. I need the high upload speed for that. 30mb upload wasn't cutting it for 1080p or even 720p. Now I'm really close to streaming 1080p without a hiccup.


I have a plex subscription and roku3s and my 2mb upload is **** worthless. Sharing movies stall like a bastard.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

My Roku works flawlessly with 3meg @1080.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

From a remote location? No way.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

66 Shelby said:


> My Roku works flawlessly with 3meg @1080.


Not a fvcking chance.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I know right...I have a hell of time doing it with 150 up.
I think my problem now is server speed with transcoding. I just got the speed so I'm still working the bugs out. I'm running gigabit Ethernet with high end routers and a decent PC (6 core AMD). I think I need to play with the settings.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I know right...I have a hell of time doing it with 150 up.
> I think my problem now is server speed with transcoding. I just got the speed so I'm still working the bugs out. I'm running gigabit Ethernet with high end routers and a decent PC (6 core AMD). I think I need to play with the settings.


I've never seen remote 1080p plex play smooth...but then again I don't have any clients with that upload speed. Theoretically I don't see where your bottle neck is.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

It must be a Plex setting. I'm going to look later tonight. If you want to help send me a pm and I can give you user and password to Plex so you can let me know how it works for you. My family members are computer illiterate and I can't drive there and drive home while adjusting settings.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Not a fvcking chance.


Well it does, so I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have to change my settings depending on what format plex is transcoding. Some MKV containers I have to drop to 4mb or they go weird But a unlimited 1080p bluray runs great. Its def a lot to do with file type being played.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

D: 56Mb/s (7 MB/s)
U: 12Mb/s (1.3 MB/s)

Went 2 months with no phones or internet. No TV....nothin.

Comcast finally installed from the pole to the TV (all new) and it's pretty sweet. No lags doing whatever.


http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3711558866


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

66 Shelby said:


> Well it does, so I don't know what to tell you.


H.264 or transcoded video formats?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Honestly we had the same speeds posted until Comcast put their headquarters in center city Philly. Now its like they're trying to beat each other and FiOS is still beating them on their home turf. :laughing:


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> We're talking about remote streaming.


OK. I'll STFU now because I have no idea WTF y'all are talking about :no:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

66 Shelby said:


> OK. I'll STFU now because I have no idea WTF y'all are talking about :no:


Local wifi = Wifi in your house
Remote wi-fi = Wifi in a friends house or public wifi
Cellular = Phone data


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

LTE=very fast cellular


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

This is my phone


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My phone


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's my phone with LTE

It's been piss poor the last few weeks.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow thats horrible. I would switch carriers.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

JBM said:


> Wow thats horrible. I would switch carriers.


You wont believe this but its the phone lol. My mate has a samsung s4 on verizon and in the same exact spot i am in my house he gets 15mb/s. Im in a poor area for signal but his still does way better. Its even worse if i put it inside the water proof case.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I get around 5bmbps down and 1.5 mbps up. I found out that Cox had a poor person plan if you ask them. I got it for $20 a month for a year then it kicked up to $40. We're going to switch names again and get it back down to $20. It does what I need.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Here's my phone with LTE It's been piss poor the last few weeks.


No wonder you ***** about iPhones. lol. That's some sucky speed.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/i/942564095


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I get about 10 down and 8 up on LTE in my living room. When I'm in the city I get 40 down and 25 up.
That's with a Note 3 on AT&T.


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

And this is wireless hookup


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Thats a pretty good connection.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Nac said:


> And this is wireless hookup


Thats a good ping too

My ping dropped to 8ms after i got this new motherboard. before it was 15ms. def made a difference in online gaming.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

here are some of the speed tests I've done on LTE and WiFi.
The 118d 10u was my Comcast connection.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarriorWithWood said:


> here are some of the speed tests I've done on LTE and WiFi.


Does time of day have anything to do with it? Is there a high traffic time so to speak?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Not on fiber optic FiOS but on LTE mobile yes.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

FiOS is now upgrading everyone for free. Looks like 300 down and up is coming.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I notice some friends on Facebook were going on about having gigabit Internet. That's crazy. All they do is watch netflix and even I can stream UHD content with 30mb connection.


----------

